# 1992 BMW e36 M3 conversion Full Detail. *Pics heavy*



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Guys! :wave:

This is quite a long one so please grab a cuppa and enjoy. :thumb:

Here we have my BMW e36 M3. I have spent the last week detailing it.

I did this because I wanted to (I know I'm mad) and also because I was attending a car show and i wanted my car to look its best. It is not a show car but it's very good and it would be rude to turn up with a dirty car wouldn't it now!?

Ok onto the detail...

Before:


































*Day 1*

Now then today i didn't have a great deal of time only 3 hours to be precise to work on the car...
The objective was deep clean the arches and protect the wheels.
First I jacked up the car, removed the offside wheel.

Arch before:

































Ok, i decided to snow foam the arch first to remove as much surface dirt etc as possible:


















Then rinsed:










Next scrubbed the arch using some lightly diluted APC and a range of detailing brushes, Unfortunately I either forgot to take pics of this arch at this point (highly likely) or they have vanished. Anyway a picture of the brushes i used..










Once the arch was clean i started on the wheel...
Before:


























As you can see, covered in brake dust, tar and even some chewing gum thrown into the mix for good measure.

Next i rinsed the wheel to remove grit etc. Then set about cleaning with the bilberry wheel cleaner. Tyres with APC


















Then rinsed leaving this:


















I thought that's better until I hit it with Ironx:


































Then rinsed:










Next I used Tardis to remove tar on the wheel and get rid of old balancing weight leftovers (which took ages, lol):


























Then rinsed again and sealed with 2 coats of Jetseal 109 leaving 20 mins each to cure:


































Back on the car with a coat of poorboys wheel wax:


















So with the first arch and wheel complete i moved on to the Offside rear.
Arch before...
(Snow foam dwelling):


















Same stages as above, cleaned with APC and various brushes
After:


























Moving onto the wheel...
Before:


























During:










































After:










































So that was the end of Day 1.

*Day 2*
I wanted to get the archs and wheels finished today so cracked on...
I'll let the pics do the talking now.
Offside arch done:


















Wheel before:


































During:


















































After:


















And finally the last arch and wheel (nearside front)

Before:


































After (only arch pics):


















Then i decided to clean the engine bay, i removed the sound dedening as it was discoloured etc:










To reveal:










Next i cleaned the engine bay with autosmart g101 and various brushes only before as afters are later:










































So that's the end of Day 2.

*Day 3.*

Today was all about cleaning and decontaminating the paintwork ready for its machine polishing later...

So first off I pre-washed the car using snow foam:


















Cleaned all intricate areas with a detailing brush:


































Left to dwell for 5-10mins and then rinsed off. Next i cleaned all the door, boot and fuel filler flap with APC and various brushes.

Before:










































During:


































After:










































































Once that was complete i turned my attention to the exterior. First of all i went around with some APC and cleaned all plastics, trims and other hard to reach areas:


















Rinsed and then I washed the car using the 2BM, grit guards and lambswool wash mitt:










Rinsed again, I dealt with metallic fallout using the trusty Ironx:

































(no thats not my blood on the floor) 

















Rinsed and used tardis to get rid of tar spots:
Before:










After:










Rinsed off and then snow foamed again to help with lubrication for the claying stage:


















Next, clayed the car to remove bonded contaminants.
Before:










After bonnet:










Roof:










1 side:










Snow foamed again:


















Rinsed with pressure washer and then open hosed to aid drying, the remaining spots were pat dried, leaving the following:


























Next i started to remove trim such as number plate, side repeaters, badges etc. for the machine polishing stages:


















I've recently had the front bumper re sprayed after a drifting accident with a curb but i wasn't happy how the front splitter was sitting so i removed this as well. :thumb:


























Then cleaned up the areas with some APC and a mf:










End of day 3.

*Day 4.*

Today was all about the interior. It was in a mess, hadn't been cleaned all winter, the leather had coffee spilt on it etc. (oops).

Before:










































































































First job was to remove the seats:


















Once removed i vac'd the carpets and then scrubbed them with some APC and a hard bristled brush to get them really clean, then Vac'd again, i also hovered the headlining, dashboard etc and cleaned with APC and mf's.
Leaving:


























Once that was completed I turned my attention to the leather seats. I vac'd them wiped them down with a damp mf, then cleaned using the gliptone twins. I waited 30mins and then put another coat of conditioner on for that lovely matt clean look and beautiful smell. :thumb:

The boot:


















Headrests completed:









The mats, boot floor also got hovered and then cleaned with a stiff bristled brush:










1 down 3 to go...










I then put the back seats in (without putting my back out, lol) and these are the results:


































































Now as tomorrow was going to be an even longer day than today was I decided to find a combination that works for the paintwork correction so I can crack on early in the morning. :thumb:
So I quickly snow foamed the car then rinsed with an open hose to remove any light dust that may be on the car and set to work on the bonnet to find a good combo.
Now, I personally carried out a full correction detail 18 months ago so the car wasn't too bad really, just light wash marring and swirls inflicted over that time:
Firstly I used my PTG (paint thickness gauge) to check the thickness all over the car. As this car has been re sprayed in 2006 it was reading a healthy average of 250 microns all over the car with no areas to raise alarm bells, so happy with this I cracked on...
Halogen light at the ready:










A few pics of the light marring and swirl marks (pics don't really show them as I'm pathetic with a camera and the car is silver which doesn't help, lol).

Defects (not many pics as I was knackered and the light was fading fast):


















The combination that worked the best on this stupidly hard paint was Scholls S17+ on a white spider sandwich pad and then refined via Scholl s40 using a 3m yellow waffle pad. Removing around 1-2 microns on average!

The result:










I was confident that I had a good combination that would yield results for tomorrow, without jeopardising any clear coat. I called it a day.

End of Day 4.

*Day 5.*

Today was the machine polishing day

I was far too busy unfortunately to take any pictures. SORRY but tbf this thread is long enough lol.

Got one of my Scholl Concepts spider sandwich pad soaking in water ready this creates a 'steam' pad. Makes a fantastic difference...










Offside taped up:










I machine polished the glass and lights.

Once all machine work was complete I snow foamed the car to remove any polishing dust. Once dry i gave the car several wipe downs with Car Pro Eraser to remove any polishing oils that may remain and be masking the true finish.

The sealant of choice was a new one for me and I must say is fantastic. BODYWRAP!!
Left for 15 mins and then buffed off.
Using a MF instead of a foam applicator ensures a full even coverage:










Dressed trim:


















Exhaust before:










After:










Dressed tyres, Cleaned glass, sealed door shuts with Jetseal 109, rear trim and gear knob also got the 109 treatment.

Then I refitted all the trim and badges, front splitter etc…

…Finally the Afters. I tried my best to keep the pics down guys but I'm afraid I failed and got trigger happy. :thumb:

Shame the sun wasn't shining but hey at least it wasn't raining. 
(First picture is before I fitted the badges etc.)


























































































































































































Some from the car show the following day.



























































Thanks for taking the time to read this!!

Total time: 23 hrs (another 2 1/2 to make this thread but i won't count that)

Chris.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

damn what a tremendous work you did! but what a result! very nicely done! special colors for the interior.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Lot of work involved and great result achieved :thumb:.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Great effort and super results. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

AGRE said:


> Great work :thumb:





Wout_RS said:


> damn what a tremendous work you did! but what a result! very nicely done! special colors for the interior.





deni2 said:


> Lot of work involved and great result achieved :thumb:.





Serkie said:


> Great effort and super results. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! very kind comments. Much appreciated!
:thumb:
Chris.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

great job, well done


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Love that. Loving the interior too, cracking colour combo!!


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

Great job!

That's a very interesting and unique interior color scheme.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Epic ! You should be proud of that mate, £1500 plus job

Just a quick one re white balance, your car especially seems to be coming up as different shades of blue/grey/purple/silver, which makes me wonder what colour your leather seats are really ? Are they really that blue ?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

good job buddy she looks really well.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

UncleOrlando said:


> Great job!
> 
> That's a very interesting and unique interior color scheme.


Yes it is, i bought the car like this... wasn't sure on it to start with but it has grown on me, i think it compliments the Glacier blue exterior. :thumb:



alexj said:


> Epic ! You should be proud of that mate, £1500 plus job
> 
> Just a quick one re white balance, your car especially seems to be coming up as different shades of blue/grey/purple/silver, which makes me wonder what colour your leather seats are really ? Are they really that blue ?


Lol cheers mate!

It really is like that it real life mate now with it's reflections etc it appears slightly different colours in different lights.

Yes the interior is really that colour. :thumb:

Thanks for the comments everyone!

Chris.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

What a lovely colour and i love the interior, crackin reflections, super job
Do you track it? noticed the r888


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work and write up.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

veb said:


> What a lovely colour and i love the interior, crackin reflections, super job
> Do you track it? noticed the r888


Cheers mate, good spot.

Haven't yet but thats the idea (awesome tyres btw)

Chris.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

epic work


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks so much better when cleaned even on the inside. Wish I had my e36 still


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very thorough work pal, nothing epic ever came from rushing :thumb:

Kudos


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Great work, it does look amazing now.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Grante36 said:


> That looks so much better when cleaned even on the inside. Wish I had my e36 still


Yep there good cars, drive so nice and VERY involving. Alot of fun!



stangalang said:


> Very thorough work pal, nothing epic ever came from rushing :thumb:
> 
> Kudos


Very true mate. Cheers. 

Chris.


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

love that interior colour

good work!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic work and attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

Another vote for the interior! Its epic, is that a re-trim or standard?


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Very thorough. Haven't seen an E36 with that colour interior.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

how on earth did you detail a car with a camera permanently stuck to your hand!!!! really well down


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Fantastic results on the old girl - Car looks great!:thumb:

Thanks for posting


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Great effort and love the car


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Kadir said:


> Very thorough. Haven't seen an E36 with that colour interior.


Yes very rare, it's one of the earliest e36, they used to have blue interiors back then lol



Deniance said:


> how on earth did you detail a car with a camera permanently stuck to your hand!!!! really well down


Haha i did put it down sometimes u know, didn't use it at all while using the rotary :thumb:



Otter Smacker said:


> Fantastic results on the old girl - Car looks great!:thumb:
> 
> Cheers mate. Appreciate that!
> 
> Thanks for posting


Your welcome mate!!



Mouse said:


> Great effort and love the car


Thanks you very much!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Weazel said:


> Another vote for the interior! Its epic, is that a re-trim or standard?


Standard colour for dashboard, doorcards etc just the leather has apparently been recoloured in that blue originally would have been a darker blue to match the rest of the interior i guess. 

Chris.


----------



## mjbchill (May 17, 2012)

Epic work & cracking car 
I wish I could get that in 23 hr , takes me that long just to correct the paint !!! 

Must buy a rotary !!!!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Amazing work and write up. Got a similar sort of thing lined up for my vectra after i get the alloys refurbed


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

What a difference a clay makes......cracking job fella


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

mjbchill said:


> Epic work & cracking car
> I wish I could get that in 23 hr , takes me that long just to correct the paint !!!
> 
> Must buy a rotary !!!!


Lol, Yep rotary. 

Chris.


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

Fantastic work, you must be delighted with the final results?


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

jammytask said:


> Fantastic work, you must be delighted with the final results?


I am mate yes.

Cheers! :thumb:

Chris.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

interior looks like new again, awesome work!!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Top job.Real pain removing old wheel weight tape,did mine the other day but worth it.


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

Awesome job! When you start taking seats out, that's a serious detail in my books. Well done and the results speak for themselves


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

dhiren_motilal said:


> interior looks like new again, awesome work!!


Thanks very much mate, yeah really impressed with how it turned out.

Chris.



VW STEVE. said:


> Top job.Real pain removing old wheel weight tape,did mine the other day but worth it.


Cheers mate. Yeah a real pain took about 1:30mins maybe more. Lol very tedious but had to be done!!

Chris.



Twister said:


> Awesome job! When you start taking seats out, that's a serious detail in my books. Well done and the results speak for themselves


Thankyou very much!

Yeah they are suprisingly heavy was a nightmare tbh, but well worth the effort as you can the clean every aspect of the interior properly and i think the results show that. :thumb:

Chris.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice  I had a techno / dove e36 M

How are the R888's holding up mileage wise ? (I have some)

WD


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

WD Pro said:


> Nice  I had a techno / dove e36 M
> 
> How are the R888's holding up mileage wise ? (I have some)
> 
> WD


Thaks mate!

Firstly i have to say they are awesome tyres! amazing grip also very good in the wet etc. Well i bought mine 2nd hand hardly used and i have done around 6,000 miles on them now and they are still how i bought them ie 6mm tread on the front and like new on the rear. (i do not drive slowly, but have not tracked them as yet) I also had a full 4 wheel allignment done which is definatly worth doing as it makes sure you are set up as the factory intended and you do not want uneven tyre wear and waisting an otherwise perfectly good tyre when they cost £200 per corner. :thumb:

So in short they are holding up suprisingly well!

Chris.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!! 

Chris.


----------



## Fishlock (Jun 6, 2007)

Excellent work, looks really nice. Love the older BMW's and yours is a fantastic example of one.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Fishlock said:


> Excellent work, looks really nice. Love the older BMW's and yours is a fantastic example of one.


Cheers mate, yes it's rare to find them in this condition now...

Chris.


----------



## FiestaDan (Jul 10, 2012)

brilliant work mate on one of my favorite car. stunning. well done


----------



## chris1989 (Jul 23, 2012)

Good work mate you have put a lot of hours into this car since u got it.
Just looks better and better every time I see it.
Have to take it for a good run over heartside in the next few weeks.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great work and stunning car.


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

hint for wheel glue removing: soak some make up pads with tar/glue remover, put it on the glue and let it work about 20 minutes, maybe more. comes off very easy then!










(btw: that brown stuff.. tar... comes off with nothing else than tar remover, even heavy acid stuff dosen't work )


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

nice work mate, good write up.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

chris1989 said:


> Good work mate you have put a lot of hours into this car since u got it.
> Just looks better and better every time I see it.
> Have to take it for a good run over heartside in the next few weeks.


Haha cheers mate!!

Too kind...

Yeah that sounds good to me if the weather holds. :thumb:



cheffi said:


> hint for wheel glue removing: soak some make up pads with tar/glue remover, put it on the glue and let it work about 20 minutes, maybe more. comes off very easy then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, i allready know about this trick just didn't do it... :wall:

Chris.


----------

